

Building Dropbox’s New User Experience for Mobile - ksb
https://tech.dropbox.com/2014/08/building-dropboxs-new-user-experience-for-mobile-part-1/

======
BorisMelnik
I really enjoy the new user experience on mobile these days. Really intuitive
and works well with native Android features. Particularly think adding new
files (multiple at once) has gotten a lot easier. Haven't had a chance use the
new sign-up form but it looks great.

------
warbaker
Interesting how they use QR codes to tie-up the installation flow.

~~~
knd775
I agree. Also, that's a pretty awesome looking QR code.

~~~
dublinben
It's actually five QR codes, and some probably meaningless junk in between.

~~~
knd775
Wow, I missed that the first time. Looking at it now, they pop out
immediately.

------
ArtDev
I stopped using Dropbox after they hired the notorious war-criminal:
Condoleezza Rice.

------
NDizzle
Hopefully they build a way to view an entire long filename on the ipad
version.

Not impressed with their current mobile offerings.

~~~
webwanderings
I gave up on Dropbox on ipad ever since using Bittorrent Sync. Dropbox started
forcing me to keep their app open (to sync). Not going to happen. Bittorrent
sync works like a charm to get the photos/videos off of ipad. I don't see a
need for Dropbox anymore.

~~~
XorNot
Bittorrent sync needs to add QR code support to their desktop app so you can
get the sync secrets off a device easily.

They also need a more 1-way process, something which will only forward version
new files.

